# El Capitan ne boot pas sans la clé d'installation



## lutti522 (7 Juin 2016)

Bonjour,

Je poste mon problème ici, cela fait 2 jours que je parcours le net pour essayer de comprendre mon soucis et de le résoudre, en vain.

Alors voilà, cela fait quelles années que mon Hackintosh tourne à merveille sous Snow Lion en dual boot (2 disques distinct) avec Windows 7 et plus récemment Windows 10. Bref j'ai eu envie de passer mon hackintosh sous El Capitan en suivant ce tuto .

L'installation d'OSX ce passe tout à fait normalement. Je démarre correctement sur mon système grâce à la clé USB installation (le système est stable). Je lance Multibeast et procède à l'installation de Clover comme dans le tuto seulement au redémarrage, il m'est impossible de lancer mon Hackintosh.

J'ai essayé de changer une centaines de fois l'ordre des systèmes de démarrage dans mon BIOS/UEFI mais cela n'a rien changé.

J'ai essayé de réinstaller OSX 5 ou 6 fois... toujours pareil...

J'ai essayé de résoudre mon soucis en utilisant ce lien en vain.

Je suis un peu désespéré et j'espère trouver de l'aide auprès de vous.

Ma config : 
MSI ZH77A-G43
i7 3770K
16go RAM
Nvidia GTX660Ti
3 disques dur/SSD (seul celui devant accueillir OSX est branché actuellement)


----------



## 406 (17 Juin 2016)

Je cite : 
OSX est bien installé c’est sûr mais personne ne sait Booter dessus sans la clé usb.
On va donc *installer Clover sur notre Disque Dur*.

– Ouvrez les *Préférences Système* et allez dans *Sécurité Confidentialité.*
– Déverrouillez le cadenas en bas a droite et *cochez* la case « *N’importe Ou*« .
– Ouvrez votre Dossier Post-Install et *installez Clover_V2* en choisissant ces paramètres (Pareil qu’à l’étape 2-2):









– Cliquez sur *Finder*, *Préférences* et cochez « Disque Dur »
– Un disque nommé EFI se trouve sur le bureau ouvrez-le et allez dans *EFI/Clover/Kext/10.11/*
– *Copiez tous vos fichiers .Kext* la dedans (comme vous l’avez fait pour votre clé usb).
– *Installez VoodooHDA* et redémarrez (retirez votre clé usb).

_**Si le disque EFI n’apparaît pas sur votre bureau, ouvrez Clover Configurator, cliquez sur « Mount EFI Partition » et montez la première._

_**Si votre Hackintosh ne démarre pas sans la clé usb (Select proper Boot device…), entrez dans le bios et changez l’ordre de boot (« Boot Sequence » sur la page Home en bas à droite) sélectionnez votre disque dur EFI en première position, enregistrez et quittez

Source : https://ihack.pro/hackintosh-el-capitan-installer-osx-10-11-clover/_


----------

